# How long can I keep salmon?



## crankin (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's the situation: I am having company over and want to make salmon on a Saturday evening. The problem is that the guest is coming over pretty early on Saturday, so it would be difficult to go to the grocery store that day. Could I possibly buy the salmon on Friday evening and keep it until Saturday night? Or will I have to find a different meal to make?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 10, 2008)

Absolutely do the salmon. So long as you keep the salmon in the coldest part of your fridge, it will be absolutely fine. Do that myself all the time with all types of seafood (apart from live lobster & crab). Always turns out fresh & great!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 11, 2008)

so long as you keep the tank clean and it's still swimming?  
j/k. 

the salmon will be fine after one day. like breezy said, the only "fishes" that need to be consumed that same day are live things like crabs and lobsters. slaughtered, er, "cleaned" fish is good for a day in the fridge or on ice; two at the most.

unless you really do have a tank.

this reminds me of the quote from ben franklin: "houseguests, like fish, begin tlo stink after three days"...


----------



## Bilby (Aug 12, 2008)

The biggest thing to remember is to take it out of the plastic bag that the store puts it in.  The plastic can taint the fish very quickly. Put it on a plate and cover with cling film and store in the coldest part of the fridge as said. If you have concerns about the coldness of your fridge, put a freezer block on top of the plate (or put the plate on top of the freezer block!!) for added chill factor.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 12, 2008)

Crankin, you should be fine buying it on Friday and cooking it Saturday.  Just make sure you get to smell the piece you are buying, to make sure it doesn't smell "fishy," or look slimy.  

Julia Child always advised to re-wrap your fish when you get home, in fresh plastic wrap and lay it on top of a dish of ice water in the coldest part of your fridge.  I have found that storing it like that keeps it just as fresh as when you put it there.

As well, if it's a very hot day when you purchase the fish, ask the fishmonger to put a bag of ice in the bag with your fish. That will ensure it stays cold until you get home.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 12, 2008)

as others have said, no worries. Go for it.


----------

